# Chinesische Toillette!



## maierchen (22 Juli 2008)

Schaust du hier!​





http://lol101.com/id-2801--2--Funny_Videos-Chinese+Toilet.html


----------



## Tokko (22 Juli 2008)

Ja die Asiaten und ihre Toilettenspiele.:thumbup:

Dickes :thx: maierchen.


----------



## onkelzianer (23 Juli 2008)

lol auf sowas können nur asiaten kommen


----------



## attax (24 Juli 2008)

haha


----------



## armin (10 Aug. 2008)

:3dgreat:


----------

